# Hay stored in Containers in FL



## Jim Petrilli (Apr 20, 2020)

Has anyone had any luck with storing Hay in Containers in Florida? I had a full container of hay that since has been used but had to deal with container rain moisture. So this time around if I use it I was going to put desiccants in there for moisture control. Has anyone else had any luck with this?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

As long as hay has residual moisture in it any "container" you use is going to have a moisture issues = mold forming here in Florida.
Loosely tarping, up on pallets to allow air circulation is the only thing I know of that gives you a chance of not molding your hay before you get to use it.

I think you are referring to a cargo container....
To me, a no-go as in this climate, any climate actually sun baking on a container, cooling night temperatures are going to make condensation occur no matter what is in the container = wet and mold growing conditions.
You would do better to either A/C or put in huge dehumidifiers to remove moisture from the air _continuously running_ than some packages of moisture magnet as that stuff you mentioned is...

My horse trailer is steel...currently sitting outside my garage as we are doing some maintenance work to it... 
My trailer is a semi-stock so open sides and back = breathes.
No animals in it but about 10AM if I go inside it the dew accumulated from sun pounding on the roof, night cooling temperatures combined has water droplets on the mats seen...no different for your container and what it is going to do to your hay...mold and ruin it.
I wouldn't take that risk....
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I agree with hlg, I don't think an airtight container of any sort is the way to go. Humidity-controlled environment, sure, or exposed to moving air. In my part of the world (eastern Canada), hay lofts are open and airy to keep the air flowing through while keeping the top of the bales from getting rained/snowed on. Not sure what the best storage might be in Fl, but it would have to be either open or climate-controlled.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Build better storage... Build a wood pole barn and attach a tarp for the roof. My tent stall has been working just fine to keep the moisture out of my hay. Not foul proof, as it can get rained on if there's wind. In the summer I switched to bales, but for the winter, I use round rolls. My roof is peaked. I use a heavy duty tarp and keep it pulled as tightly as possible when installing. No water collects because of the peaked roof. My hay stays mostly dry and if it does get wet, it usually is just the exterior layer. This has worked for the past 10 years. A tarp lasts about 3 years depending on weather and hurricanes.


----------

